# Can you Ink Jet print on Vinyl?



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all I am wondering if you can print an image on say some siser easyweed stretch or any other tshirt vinyl and then press that image onto a shirt? Thanks so much to anyone who can help me out!
Jason


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

You would have to apply the vinyl to the garment before putting another image on to it, but yes, it is possible.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

You can't use dye or pigment ink on vinyl


----------



## biglsyny (Jun 2, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Printable heat transfer materials from Specialty Materials include:
DecoPrint
Aqua Print
PoliPrintables
ColorPrint Solvent
Easy Print
ThermoBanner Printable
Reflective Printable
ColorPrint
Color Jet
Color Jet III

The different media are for different ink types.


----------



## sluggo2u (Jun 6, 2014)

BrianHahn said:


> Printable heat transfer materials from Specialty Materials include:
> DecoPrint
> Aqua Print
> PoliPrintables
> ...


I have samples of Color Jet III multi ink dark but have not tried them yet. They are injet printable with pigment.


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

As Olga1 noted, the answer to your original question is no. There are several different kinds of inkjet-printable vinyls available. The right one depends on what kind of printer and ink you have. 
Siser does have several printable films, but they're for thermal resin (Gerber Edge, Summa DC3) or solvent based printers (PrismJET, MUTOH ValueJet, Roland etc).
For use with a common desktop inkjet printer there are lots of options, some of which "CutterPros" mentioned. 
SignWarehouse offers a film similar to ColorJET III called EnduraTex DarkJet. It's designed for standard aqueous inkjet printers. These films are good for application on dark fabrics, but work best in a print and cut system with a vinyl cutter that can read registration marks and produce a "contour-cut" decal. 
Otherwise, you'll have to cut around the print with a pair of scissors or apply a white square to the garment; not very attractive. 
A recent blog article I wrote may shed more light on your options. 

T-Shirt Printing Options


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you SignWearhouseJB. Interesting reading on your Blog 
The Enduratex Darkjet will that work with Brother GT541 inks?


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

Peter, 
That's a definite maybe.  We don't have a Brother printer here to test it on, but if you'd like some sample sheets with which to do some testing of our own, I'll be happy to send you some.
We have tested it successfully with standard aqueous inkjet printers, Sawgrass ChromaBlast ink and the GO UNO laser printer.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

ayukish said:


> You would have to apply the vinyl to the garment before putting another image on to it, but yes, it is possible.


How I know i am going to sound blond but why does vinyl need to be on the shirt first?


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

NZACO said:


> How I know i am going to sound blond but why does vinyl need to be on the shirt first?


That's a good question.


----------

